# Peparing Texture for machine



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

So the bag of texture says mix with 4-5 gal. of water. What do you mix it in. I was thinking one of those big "bobbin for apples" metal 15 gal. things at lowes. Can you mix it right in the hopper? I'm using the rtx1500.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

go get an aluminum garbage can. That way you can mix it all at the same consistancy. You can just pour it right over.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

One bag makes one and a half buckets of texture. Two makes three. Just put about three inches of water in each bucket and fill the bucket to the top with dry texture. Then mix with a mud mixer and drill. It is pretty easy to get each bucket the same.


----------

